# want to make external pack for P7 with 18650 in parallel from laptop batteries??



## willymcd (Jul 26, 2008)

I have a bunch of 18650 from laptops, 12 sony 3.7 v 2000 mah and 6 unkown reds at 3.6 v 2000 mah. I want to use these to make parallel battery packs that i would then connect to a dummy cell in a mte ssc p7 light. 
I am new to this kind of thing so i want to make sure it is done right. I would also be using a pcb, sense these laptop cells don't have any built in protection. Do i need one for each cell, or can i use one. was thinking about these ones?


----------

